# Synergy Between PC and MAC



## Brycery91 (Sep 27, 2008)

ok, i have a computer with WinXP SP3, soon to be Win7. and a iMac G4, without a wireless card. i have the wireless internet shared from my PC (192.168.0.1) to my Mac (192.168.0.2) via a Patch Cable using a network bridge. I want to use my PC as the server, i am using Synergy 1.3.1 for my pc and SynergyKM 1.3 running on my Mac. i have the screen name for my pc as the ip address 192.168.0.1, and the screen name for my mac The-iMac (which is the name of the mac).

When i start the server the pc says waiting for clients, and shows it's self in the list, when i try to have the mac join i get the error 

Synergyd[274] WARNING: failed to connect to server: Timed out

Synergyd[274] WARNING: failed to connect to server: Cannot connect socket: host is down.

I have no form of anti-virus software, and my firewall is disabled.

Any ideas would much appreciated. 

Thanks BWK


----------



## Brycery91 (Sep 27, 2008)

ok i figured it out, if anyone needs help feel free to PM me.
BWK


----------



## kcp5 (Mar 26, 2010)

I am having this problem too. I have been using Synergy just fine between my XP machine and imac, and a couple of days ago I started getting the cannot connect socket: host is down error. Can you share what you did to solve the problem?


----------



## vahnx (Aug 4, 2008)

Please share your answer.


----------



## mich333hx (Jun 13, 2012)

I had the same problem and I was tripped up by "About Synegy" dialog giving the wrong ip address. I don't know why, the ip it gave for the host was completely off -- probably because of the way it used to determine it but I'm just guessing here. Many of you might be having the same problem. If you are using a mac as a client there's ip scanner program in the app store that will find your server pc and give you its true ip, and with pc i'm sure there are programs to do the same. good luck.


----------



## Brycery91 (Sep 27, 2008)

I know this is way late, I spent about 20 minutes tying out the solution but lost it, I though I would retain the information so I could just send it if someone needed it, Unfortunate I completely forgot what I had done to fix the issue. Thankfully Synergy has been updated a lot since this issue and I haven't had any problems getting it working for the past year.


----------

